

Ask HN: Are conferences worth it? - Walkman

There will be a conference, called Rupy (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;13.rupy.eu&#x2F;) and I&#x27;m trying to decide if it worth the time and money to go. I find the ticket pricey for a couple of talks, in a world where there are a tons of videos&#x2F;books available online for free in this topic, and I think I could spend those three days better. 
Obvious disadvantages are wasting time to travel and such, and paying for the ticket.
Are there any advantages going to conferences opposed to learning from online materials?
======
OafTobark
The biggest thing you miss out on are:

1\. In person networking, be it other attendees or other vendors

2\. Hackathons

3\. Knowledge not covered in the talks that would later be uploaded as videos

4\. After parties and event

5\. The ability to ask questions specific to speakers, etc

Not necessarily in that order or anything. If most of those don't matter to
you, skip

